# Great north bike ride 2015



## Angry Blonde (25 Jul 2015)

Looking forward to this sixty mile, then a 15 mile ride home from the finish ! 

Anyone else doing it ?


----------



## Kevoffthetee (25 Jul 2015)

I didn't get signed up to anything this year as I've had an ongoing chest infection which has only just started clearing up. Probably a good thing I haven't got anything planned yet as I'm way behind on fitness compared to this time last year


----------



## Angry Blonde (25 Jul 2015)

Im fat and not fit, but ive signed up to a 50mile sportive on the 9th and the gnbr 60 mile on the 31st

Not bothered if i come last both times, at least im out there haha


----------

